# Solved: cannot restore ipod



## rumi (Jul 3, 2010)

hi everyone


I have a 1st generation ipod touch (yeah I know its old), was working fine using iOS 1.1.5, I tried to update the firmware to 3.1.(something). the restore didn't work and the ipod comes up with connect to itunes screen.


itunes says it recognises a device in recovery mode and needs to be restored, but restore doesn't work. I get unknown error (1).


I have tried closing apps from running, turned off real time anti-virus protection, uninstalled and reinstalled itunes, without making any difference.


grateful for any help 


Rumi


----------



## rumi (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi, quite a lot of people have viewed this thread, but no-one has offered any help.


Could anyone at least say why, is it because it is not possible to fix ? 


Previously when I have asked a question I got help very quickly.


Thanks anyway,


Rumi


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I didn't even know that the firmware could be updated. The only possible action I can think of is a reset--hold the sleep/wake and Home buttons for 10 seconds or so.


----------



## rumi (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi, thanks for replying, at least I know the message is out there properly.


I'm not sure the firmware can be updated either, but someone had written that iOS 1.1.5 was so out of date you couldn't do anything with it. I was directed to a site called Felixbruns ed which had a whole list of firmware updates for all sorts of ipod/ipad models.


I have tried following dozens of combinations of resetting and restoring using home key and power key pressing, (from you tube videos etc) but I can't do anything other than switch it off and when it comes back it still shows the connect to itunes screen.


Thanks for answering 


Rumi


----------



## rumi (Jul 3, 2010)

bump


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I was directed to a site called Felixbruns ed which had a whole list of firmware updates for all sorts of ipod/ipad models.


Apple guards and protects their hardware, firmware and software very closely so I doubt they directed you to some other site. Have you tried getting help from Felixbruns ed?


----------



## rumi (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the reply,


yes it wasn't Apple that directed me there. It was on some users forum.


There is no way to contact anyone at the Felixbruns.de (for Germany) site


There is a thread to Felixbruns' twitter account but no reply to any messages.


Apple made the usual suggestions about putting in DFU mode then restoring. Then came up with the industry standard response of must be a hardware fault. (A hardware fault that occurred 2 seconds after trying to update the firmware, when it had worked fine for 6 or 7 years ???) 


Cheers, Rumi


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

iTunes wouldn't have let you try to update the OS on the device if it weren't compatible. That means you tried to side-load it. Not really much you can do at this point except keep searching and try other non-approved OS's.


----------



## rumi (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes it seems I tried to do something that I wasn't supposed to do. Although I was not given any warning during the process. It seems harsh that it should melt the whole device? I had never used itunes before, (this is/was my wife's device) I don't really have much idea about changing OS's but I don't see how I can possibly do it if I can't even get it to switch on ???


----------



## rumi (Jul 3, 2010)

still not getting anywhere with this ~ anyone else have any ides ??


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Time to replace the iPod.


----------



## rumi (Jul 3, 2010)

well my wife and I didn't use the one we had for about 5 years as it was so difficult to manage compared to other MP3 players, also having had a load of music downloaded onto it by a friend we were terrified to connect it to itunes in case it synched them out of existence ???? I didn't even have itunes installed until I needed it to try to update the firmware? So I don't think we'll be rushing out to buy a new apple product. Also if you think its about having the latest most wonderful product then we have a fumdamental difference in attitude. For me its just about trying to understanding how the thing works and to repair it.
If you're saying that from your experience it's not possible to fix it then I would appreciate a few more details.


Thanks anyway for taking the trouble to reply.


----------



## rumi (Jul 3, 2010)

Ok, managed to find out how to get round this. I needed to uninstall itunes and install an older version 
(v 11.0) or older. Bit of fuss to rename a library so older version of itunes can run, but then it restored the ipod back to factory settings without any fuss. 


Thanks to everyone who offered suggestions, however so many people from various forums and apple support just wanted to brush this off with "hardware fault" that I began to began to have doubts myself. 


Don't let them fob you off ??


----------

